# Mod'ing your New Beetle on AutoModder.com



## footose_reloaded (May 26, 2003)

Hey Guys. 
I know some of you have a Mk2, Mk4 or Mk5, and have been watching us over at this thread.... I figured that the New Beetle owners usually get the raw end of the stick when it comes to a lot of things, such as mod's and what not, so I've went ahead and Added the New Beetle to the list!
http://www.AutoModder.com is a user oriented site, where we believe that we should keep our software free to the public, since the public contibutes to the site, either by voicing their opinions or suggestions. Even photoshoppers can upload their pictures to our site to contribute! 
We've had some good success so far with the VW MK4, VW MK5, Audi A3, and MK2 VW Golf, and Scirocco so hopefully we can do the same over this way!
So far there are a *FEW* mod's, but I need YOUR help to get things going, so please comment either on this thread, or for a quicker response, on our forums.
If you have a "MOD" that you want added, weather it be rims, bumpers, moldings, then please don't hesitate to ask! Posting a picture helps even more!.


Hopefully you guys like it! 
*KEEP IN MIND*: I need your help to get things underway. Wheels, Kits, Lights, Grilles. The more pictures the better. Also, if you want something added, please leave a detailed description of what that "something" is, so that I can add it.
Talk to you soon.








Harry Scanlan, aka "footose"
_Modified by footose_reloaded at 1:59 PM 10-22-2007_


_Modified by footose_reloaded at 2:08 PM 10-22-2007_


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Mod'ing your New Beetle on AutoModder.com (footose_reloaded)*

i tried it out today and a few things i think you need to add are 18" enkei gunmetal WDM's, also the ability to change the color of the roof and the mirrors


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Mod'ing your New Beetle on AutoModder.com (footose_reloaded)*

Thx man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
1. Please add the newer styled side mirrors, with and without the turns.
2. Please add Caractere front and rear valances.
3. Please add ATS side skirts. 
4. U forgot the vert!









Click my sig for pics for reference.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Mod'ing your New Beetle on AutoModder.com (Billsbug)*

ATS skirts:


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Mod'ing your New Beetle on AutoModder.com (Billsbug)*

Please add clear corners.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Mod'ing your New Beetle on AutoModder.com (Billsbug)*

BTW, the MarkIV NB was 're-designed'














in 2006, but it's still on the same platform, it looks like this now:


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: Mod'ing your New Beetle on AutoModder.com (Billsbug)*

awesome. been waiting for the NB one! thanks for thinking of us!
\


----------



## footose_reloaded (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Mod'ing your New Beetle on AutoModder.com (OLD GHOST)*

Cheers guys. I'll have some of the requested stuff up before tongiht. I have VW Meet to goto first though








As for the new design, is it the fenders that have changed and the bumper?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Mod'ing your New Beetle on AutoModder.com (footose_reloaded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *footose_reloaded* »_Cheers guys. I'll have some of the requested stuff up before tongiht. I have VW Meet to goto first though








As for the new design, is it the fenders that have changed and the bumper?

Yeah mainly, it's 'squarer', the headlights are larger, the corners are rectangular.


----------



## footose_reloaded (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Mod'ing your New Beetle on AutoModder.com (Billsbug)*

Cool, I'll see if I can incorporate it!
That being said, I hope no one asks me to put the new "City" Golf / Jetta up on the site (Here in Canada the Golf and Jetta MKiV got a whole new face lift) and they are selling it as a base model. It's ugly.


----------



## footose_reloaded (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Mod'ing your New Beetle on AutoModder.com (footose_reloaded)*

Anyone know what bumper this is..


----------



## footose_reloaded (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Mod'ing your New Beetle on AutoModder.com (footose_reloaded)*

whats "the vert" ?


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Mod'ing your New Beetle on AutoModder.com (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_BTW, the MarkIV NB was 're-designed'














in 2006, but it's still on the same platform, it looks like this now:









Except there is like next to no aftermarket for it in terms of body kits and accessories...so why bother?










_Quote, originally posted by *footose_reloaded* »_Anyone know what bumper this is..










Mattig.




_Modified by 13minutes at 6:04 PM 10-22-2007_


----------



## footose_reloaded (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Mod'ing your New Beetle on AutoModder.com (footose_reloaded)*

Added as per request:
ATS Sideskirts 
Doors OEM Color Matched 
Wheels 18" Enkei WDM 
Roof Black 
Frontbumper OEM w/ Crystal Sidemarker


----------



## footose_reloaded (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Mod'ing your New Beetle on AutoModder.com (13minutes)*

Thanks, and what lights are those? Smoked?


----------



## footose_reloaded (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Mod'ing your New Beetle on AutoModder.com (footose_reloaded)*

Added Mattig + "Smoked" lights (until I get the name of them







)
Almost a match?


















_Modified by footose_reloaded at 6:26 PM 10-22-2007_


_Modified by footose_reloaded at 6:27 PM 10-22-2007_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Mod'ing your New Beetle on AutoModder.com (13minutes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_Except there is like next to no aftermarket for it in terms of body kits and accessories...so why bother?









Believe me man, I have no love for the new NB, but he had it listed as "1998-present". Meh, u can drop it and put on new wheels.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Mod'ing your New Beetle on AutoModder.com (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *footose_reloaded* »_Added Mattig + "Smoked" lights (until I get the name of them







)
Almost a match?



















Needs new style mirrors!















Corners u show are not smoked, they're clear.


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks a lot for doing this! Autmodder is so much better than the other thing out there.


----------



## footose_reloaded (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*









Thanks goes out to LilJamie for adding a few rims last night


----------



## footose_reloaded (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Mod'ing your New Beetle on AutoModder.com (footose_reloaded)*

Gee, I like this Eurogear bumper actually

Say thanks to the PChoppers for this one!


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Mod'ing your New Beetle on AutoModder.com (footose_reloaded)*

nice work. I remember you and your original name from the 1.8t forums from years ago. lol


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Mod'ing your New Beetle on AutoModder.com (gt2437)*

Newer styled mirrors.


----------



## footose_reloaded (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Mod'ing your New Beetle on AutoModder.com (Billsbug)*

Working on Mirrors... It's actually something I have to add to all the models, so it's a bit of work.

_Quote »_nice work. I remember you and your original name from the 1.8t forums from years ago. lol








From Vortex or 20VTurbo.coM ?








Some new wheels were added by our team today..



_Modified by footose_reloaded at 2:47 PM 10-24-2007_


----------



## NBSport (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Mod'ing your New Beetle on AutoModder.com (footose_reloaded)*

throw some staggered wheels in there, a lot of stuff on tunershop can be used.


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Mod'ing your New Beetle on AutoModder.com (footose_reloaded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *footose_reloaded* »_








From Vortex or 20VTurbo.coM ?










Both actually, lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Mod'ing your New Beetle on AutoModder.com (gt2437)*

Wow, thanks so much for doing this guys! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here's some OEM colours.
Vortex Blue:








Cyber Green:








Yellow:








Double Yellow:


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

you should add the ability to smoke the corners and also replacing the antennae with the bmw color matched fin, and being able to change the color of the mirrors


----------



## footose_reloaded (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Mod'ing your New Beetle on AutoModder.com (SomeMacGuy)*

I Added those colours you requested...


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Mod'ing your New Beetle on AutoModder.com (footose_reloaded)*

Sweet!
Just wondering, why do the images come up so jagged in a browser but look great in your PS mockups?
Not sure if it's just a technical issue or what. It would be sweet if you changed the Beetle antenna to the same one as the MK4's have. On Automodder the antenna on the beetles look like a crazy black spike.


----------



## footose_reloaded (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Mod'ing your New Beetle on AutoModder.com (SomeMacGuy)*

When you use the "Save" feature, the server applies a smoothing algo to the image so that it smooths out the "Jaggys".
It could also be your screen resolution.
I'll change the dagger spike antenna










_Modified by footose_reloaded at 1:42 AM 11-2-2007_


----------



## raemhild (Jul 22, 2007)

You need the entire Wings West Kit on there







I sport that thing, and I cant make my car without it








I would also like to see an option to change the color of the body kits/aerodynamic accessories. Furthermore, some more enkeis (i have rs5's). How about some rear wings? Could we get reflex silver and silver arrow added too?
The 'smoked headlights' are actually what is known as 'Joey modded.' Smoking refers to tinting the lens itself.








This picture of my car shows the wheels, the front of the wings west kit and the joey modded lights.








Not a VW, but that is what 'smoked' lens's look like.
A lot of info, don't expect to see it all, just some things I would like. Fantastic job otherwise http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by raemhild at 3:42 AM 11-7-2007_


----------

